# Fixing Mini-Nubian Ears



## Carpenter Ranch (Aug 2, 2010)

:whatgoat: This is my first kid crop. I have Mini-Nubians. I have a set of 4th generation twins that have ears that lay rolled back. Is there a way I ca pin them or something to train their ears to lay flat & forward?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I read somewhere that you can sandwich the ear between two pieces of cardboard (tape the cardboard pieces together with the ear flattened between them). The ear will flatten out in a couple of days. I've never tried it, though, so I'm not sure whether it works. 
Tina


----------



## Carpenter Ranch (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, someone also told me that a cotton ball & tape might work. I just wasn't sure how to go about it.


----------



## Bpawb (Feb 25, 2011)

Our 2 week old nubian had a "flipped" ear ... and I took the inside of a toilet paper roll and cut 2 pieces in the shape of her ear and sandwiched her ear w/ them and taped around a couple of times ... and with-in 24 hours I took it off and her ear has looked great ever since.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is more severe...here is a method that will work..click on link below.....it is best to do it at birth...the cartridge is soft.... but it..can be done at weaning to, but will take more strength to pull it apart.... 

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=867


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a doeling born with perfect ears. Whan she was 5 days, it was creased for some reason. I put a piece of popcicle stick across the fold an some Gorilla tape on top of that (at the top of her ear) and left it on till it fell off by itself. Her ear is fine, now. Good luck.


----------



## Carpenter Ranch (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I am going to try the toilet paper roll idea. My kids are a week old, so I hope it will work.

Thanks again


----------



## Carpenter Ranch (Aug 2, 2010)

:leap: Yea!! I took the toilet paper roll off of their ears today & now they have beautiful mini-nubian ears. I left it on for about 1 1/2 days.

THANKS!!!! I appreciate the help!! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.......... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

